# Anyone with a drip tip I can put on a Limitless?



## Zakariya Baker (28/6/16)

Getting it soon and recently saw that the chuff is terrible at handling heat. I'm looking for and adapter or drip tip that fits it.


----------



## BhavZ (29/6/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Getting it soon and recently saw that the chuff is terrible at handling heat. I'm looking for and adapter or drip tip that fits it.


The limitless does not come with adaptors

However if you do own a griffin the chuff tip as well as the 510 adaptor that comes with the griffin will fit.


----------



## MoeB786 (29/6/16)

@KieranD has wide bore drip tips available on the site


----------



## TommyL (29/6/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/dt-limitless-delrin-wide-bore-tip


----------



## Chris du Toit (29/6/16)

@KieranD could you post a pic of the tip please? Is it press fit into existing chuff cap? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (29/6/16)

If you talkin about the Limitless RDTA, it does come with a 510 adaptor tip in which you can fit a drip tip. Well mine has it.


----------



## phanatik (29/6/16)

so, like @Create-A-Cloud said, mine also has it. It's probably meant to be more of a "reducer" of sorts, but my favourite 2puffs drip tip fitted in it perfectly.


----------



## Crockett (29/6/16)

I couldn't get any of my normal 510 drip tips to fit into either the chuff cap or the extender. The chuff cap has a 12.5mm inner diameter, so not too much fits well in there.


----------



## Keyaam (29/6/16)

I have a griffin adaptor for you. Pm me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapington (29/6/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> @KieranD could you post a pic of the tip please? Is it press fit into existing chuff cap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Get one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crockett (30/6/16)

@KieranD - are the limitless drip tips available in the Cape Town store?


----------

